# Sixth Form near Xativa



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Hi there, can anyone recommend an English (or where English is the first language) sixth form or higher education establishment near Xativa? Any advice would be hugely appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Villarosa said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend an English (or where English is the first language) sixth form or higher education establishment near Xativa? Any advice would be hugely appreciated. Thanks!


I think most international schools have sixth forms

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> I think most international schools have sixth forms
> 
> Jo xxx


There's only one around here and that's the British School of Xativa actually in Xativa and I'm not sure they have a 6th form (could be wrong though).

They have a website but almost every page says "coming soon" and has done for a while.


After that I think it's Alzira (towards Valencia).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Villarosa said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend an English (or where English is the first language) sixth form or higher education establishment near Xativa? Any advice would be hugely appreciated. Thanks!


it will have to be an International school, as jojo says

I'm surprised that you didn't know that there's one in Xátiva  MATRICULA ABIERTA PARA CURSO ESCOLAR | British School of Xativahttp://www.nabss.org/index.php/en/schools


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Thanks to all for the info but having had a look at the British School in Xativa it looks like Spanish is the first language & they follow the British curriculum in Spanish. Not a "British" school so to speak. Hence my question does anyone know of any British sixth forms? Does anyone have experience of this school? Have I got this wrong? Yes and I agree it says sixth form education coming soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Villarosa said:


> Thanks to all for the info but having had a look at the British School in Xativa it looks like Spanish is the first language & they follow the British curriculum in Spanish. Not a "British" school so to speak. Hence my question does anyone know of any British sixth forms? Does anyone have experience of this school? Have I got this wrong? Yes and I agree it says sixth form education coming soon.


I could be wrong, but I've never heard of a British, International school that doesnt speak English as its first language - if only because the curriculum/GCSEs/A-levels must be from a British examination board .Yes, they have lots of different nationalities there, but they are generally taught in English. Ask around?? Phone them???

Jo xxx


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Jo, yes I have emailed but the website is all in Spanish & the translation not always accurate which is why I was asking for advice. I think it's situation is unusual too. Hope to hear from them when they reopen. Thanks again :grinning:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Villarosa said:


> Thanks to all for the info but having had a look at the British School in Xativa it looks like Spanish is the first language & they follow the British curriculum in Spanish. Not a "British" school so to speak. Hence my question does anyone know of any British sixth forms? Does anyone have experience of this school? Have I got this wrong? Yes and I agree it says sixth form education coming soon.


hadn't looked at them for a while, but I'm sure that last time I did, there was an English version of the website

you're right though, it does look as if the teaching is in Spanish & that although the education is ' based on the British curriculum' it doesn't mention GCSEs nor A levels 

I suspect that XIC in Jávea might be your nearest if that is the case X?bia International College - J?vea, Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It appears to be a member of NABSS About Us | Nabss , which would mean that it has to adhere to the teaching of the British Curriculum and the exams (not alot of point if it doesnt??) Btish School of Xátiva | Nabss 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It appears to be a member of NABSS About Us | Nabss , which would mean that it has to adhere to the teaching of the British Curriculum and the exams (not alot of point if it doesnt??) Btish School of Xátiva | Nabss
> 
> Jo xxx


Lol I looked on the nabss website and couldn't see it listed. I was looking under Alicante instead of Valencia 
Maybe just the English version of the website is down then


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

I think Javea would be too much for the commute. Have found schools in Valencia, does anyone have an opinion on commuting to Valencia daily? Train any good from Xativa? Thanks!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Villarosa said:


> I think Javea would be too much for the commute. Have found schools in Valencia, does anyone have an opinion on commuting to Valencia daily? Train any good from Xativa? Thanks!


The train takes around 50min (slow one) and is cheap, forget how quick the quick one is but I guess around 30min.
Check with the English school in Alzira as this is not that far from your place & may well have 6th form (?)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Villarosa said:


> I think Javea would be too much for the commute. Have found schools in Valencia, does anyone have an opinion on commuting to Valencia daily? Train any good from Xativa? Thanks!


As I said earlier, your closest one is Alzira - a lot closer than Valencia!

The trains to Valencia run frequently and are very punctual and well priced. As a student, there is a substantial discount as well.


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Thanks v much I shall check this all out ! :grinning:


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Villarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, can anyone recommend an English (or where English is the first language) sixth form or higher education establishment near Xativa? Any advice would be hugely appreciated. Thanks!
> ...


According to the general info page on that web site the kids go to alzira sixth form. So i imagine there's a bus that runs


----------



## slaureyns (Aug 3, 2015)

The British school of Xativa and alzira are linked. All part of the same branch. Xativa only has up to y9 at the moment, but alzira has a sixth form and they offer a levels. There is a bus transport service provided by the school which picks up students at designated areas across. Hope this helps you  for more info I would email them.


----------

